# Wildcat 2015-16 Thread



## deadheadskier (Dec 12, 2015)

Picture taken this morning in Bartlett.  It says it all. Still boating season!!


----------



## Rikka (Dec 12, 2015)

I was in Bartlett as well today .. Just plain balmy.......


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 12, 2015)

In all seriousness though, the skiing was quite good.  Spring day, busy with racers in the morning, but empty after 12 with areas of bumps here and there.  Not great bumps, but the occasional 4-5 bump line.  Upper Lynx is buried. Upper Polecat and Lower Lynx will need to see some more snowmaking after Monday. I even took a spin over on the Snowcat Slope and they've got a good beginner product for people.

One thing I REALLY appreciated is they had ski school training for both Wildcat and Attitash today.  They kept all inside and just reviewed videos knowing that there was not enough terrain for on the snow training without disrupting paying customers.  Good decision by management.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow to the picture of the empty trail.  That certainly wasn't the scene at Killington!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Brad J (Dec 12, 2015)

I was also there also and once the MWV race team stopped digging trenches in the soft groomed snow and it got skied up it was great. went to the bell but it was with runs that got slower and slower with more breaks as the day was ending


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 12, 2015)

I kept an eye Brad, but didn't see you. Hopefully we make some turns this season.  I'm back in the granite pass fold, so I should be there often.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks good, but wow, it is brown up there.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 13, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks good, but wow, it is brown up there.



Quite green here


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Dec 13, 2015)

Today is not great. It's loose granular piles on top of an uneven frozen granular surface. One run and done.

I did not try to Snowcat chair, but I hear it is much better.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Brad J (Dec 13, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I kept an eye Brad, but didn't see you. Hopefully we make some turns this season.  I'm back in the granite pass fold, so I should be there often.



I should be there most Saturday's , Blue jacket Yellow pants, thought I saw you a week ago, you were off before I could say hello.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 13, 2015)

Was there last week yes.  Really easy to spot bright green helmet now with white goggles


----------



## snoseek (Dec 13, 2015)

So just curious but is the snowmaking upgrades making a difference? 

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes, absolutely.  Night and day


----------



## yeggous (Dec 13, 2015)

Word from the bar today is that mug club will be announced tomorrow and go on sale Friday.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 14, 2015)

nice

will keep an eye on FB


----------



## Edd (Dec 14, 2015)

http://www.skiwildcat.com/mug-club/


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 18, 2015)

Well I bought my mug.  I'll have to do the math, but I'll have to drink a lot of beer at the mountain to break even.  Challenge accepted


----------



## Edd (Dec 18, 2015)

Just got one too. 3 friends and I were in a race. Only two of us have gotten one so far. Website is jammed.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 18, 2015)

I got one for myself and one for the wife. Drinking challenges are always accepted!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Dec 19, 2015)

Today is surprisingly good. Guns are running on all their open terrain. There is just enough fresh natural to make a big difference. Secondary surface is scary grey ice where it shows through.

They are making no effort at expansion due to the forecast. The game plan is to try to bury their existing terrain to protect against next week.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Brad J (Dec 20, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Today is surprisingly good. Guns are running on all their open terrain. There is just enough fresh natural to make a big difference. Secondary surface is scary grey ice where it shows through.
> 
> They are making no effort at expansion due to the forecast. The game plan is to try to bury their existing terrain to protect against next week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


I like their plan , at least the skiing is as good if not better than anywhere in NE.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2015)

Was the 5" they claimed today legit?  Not that it matters as it will all melt this week.


----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 20, 2015)

Was there today. It might have been legit, but even if it was, the wind was very strong in the morning, making it deeper in some places and nonexistent in others. I personally didn't notice it.

But today the conditions were better than Saturday I thought. Snow guns were blowing on the whole length of lynx making for some fun man made pow bumps later in the day. All in all, a good day


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## yeggous (Dec 20, 2015)

Any natural was totally wind scoured. My first run of the day sucked and I nearly quit second was much better. Upper Lynx was not great. Upper Polecat was fantastic. I learned by the second run that in Lynx the key was to always hug the side with the snow guns. The gun side is the fun side! The center and opposite side were scary boilerplate ice. As long as you skied gun side it was soft and great fun.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2015)

Similar experience at Cannon today. Only issue was goggles getting glazed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 24, 2015)

Wildcat is surviving the blow torch fairly well.   The rivers running down the mountain are loud though.

All and all decent coverage that should last fine through the weekend.


----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 24, 2015)

They will be fine unless there is a sudden change in weather forecast for more heat. I skied there for three days. Was going to go again, but ended up hiking up to Tuckerman instead.... We need some cold air bad


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 24, 2015)

Changed the thread title to seasonal.  Kind of seems like the core group of Cat skiers and others are just keeping a running discussion.


----------



## john1200c (Dec 24, 2015)

How's the crowd today? Looks empty on the webcam.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 24, 2015)

Maybe 100 people....maybe


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2016)

Morning conditions at Wildcat were fantastic today.  Lynx is starting to get skied off. Polecat in great shape.  Upper Catapult is a glazed donut factory under the guns,  but whales are fun.  A full run ttb on that side should be open by tomorrow, Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 3, 2016)

Is that the beginnings of some bumps in that last pic?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## vermonter44 (Jan 3, 2016)

When I was there last week, there were certainly bumps that formed as the day went on.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> Is that the beginnings of some bumps in that last pic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Handful here and there on the side of Polecat and Catapult.  Nothing special though


----------



## Brad J (Jan 3, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Handful here and there on the side of Polecat and Catapult.  Nothing special though



See there was the typical sunday crowd  today , going out west starting next weekend and praying for continued cold with snow back here. Even though the terrain has been limited I think they have done the best with what they were given. I was at Attitash with friends on Friday and it was the tale of two cities, bear peak very good , Attitash side HORRIBLE, we were kidding with the lunch lady that she did a lousy job her first day grooming!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2016)

Hope you get the goods out west Brad.  This week should treat the Cat well.  A third ttb route and Wild Kitten for ski school at the very least I'd imagine.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2016)

Had my best day of the season at Wildcat today.  As mentioned in another post the holiday crowds were kind of brutal.  Lift lines topped out at a very painful 4 minutes until they came to their senses and opened the Tomcat chair.  Had they not, I was contemplating a scathing review on Yelp.

The four inches of snow they got yesterday really helped out conditions.  Several ropes were dropped and the reserved terrain skied pretty well in some places, others still very sketchy.  Groomers got skied off by noon in typical Wildcat fashion, so it was nice to have some soft natural trails to ski.

Other than the great skiing, the highlight of the day was getting to use my Mug.  Definitely glad I joined the club.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2016)

Terrain pictures


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2016)

Moar


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice looks just like cannon  !! Not !!!

Seems like cannons snow making sucks in general to everyone else. 

Nice pics ! Glad someone is getting decent conditions ! May have to ski the  cat soon !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2016)

Actually all of those trails in the pictures were natural snow only


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 17, 2016)

They look pretty darn good too nice !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm not going to lie, the pace of snowmaking terrain expansion is still a bit slower than I'd like to see, but the quality of what they've made has been quite good.   Happy to be a pass holder there again after taking a year away.


----------



## frapcap (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow man, wish I went up instead of south to RI this past weekend. Looked like a great day out there.

Now, if it would only snow HARD on Thursday, I could blow off a Bahamas wedding and use that time to go ski instead.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a race at Shawnee on Saturday, but am going to make an effort to get there on Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Feb 13, 2016)

Conditions today nicely crisp. I got some frostbite on my nose but that is nothing new to me. 

Lynx is absolutely buried in snow right now. I've never seen the base so deep. They probably put down another 3 feet of snow across the entire trail since last weekend. It ripped up a bit chunky but grooming will solve that.

Today was also a British invasion. Sigh.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2016)

Good to hear on Lynx.  Maybe we get lucky with May turns to make up for the dismal season so far.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 13, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Good to hear on Lynx.  Maybe we get lucky with May turns to make up for the dismal season so far.



If they don't make it, it won't be for a lack of effort. The difference since last week is dramatic. The drop at Lynx Lair is more like a gentle incline now. The S-turns are loaded. People were complaining about Lynx today, but that just because it was a bit chunky. First world problems.

They pushed around some snow to fill in thin spots on Polecat. Catapult is in much better shape than last weekend, but you can tell there a few scary blue ice spots lurking underneath. Cheetah and Alley Cat were amazing again. Lower Catapult was the pick of the day.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2016)

I should be up that way on Monday. I may head to Attitash for the first time this year.  Depends on the temps

Crotched today was good.


----------



## Brad J (Feb 13, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I should be up that way on Monday. I may head to Attitash for the first time this year.  Depends on the temps
> 
> Crotched today was good.


I skied Attitash with friends today and it was very good ( 2016 scale) little more variety than wildcat, really tired of Lynx and the catipult side was scary 3 Saturday's ago and haven't been back. Waiting for Mother Nature . Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skikarl (Feb 18, 2016)

On Tuesday (mid rain storm) I skied wildcat and it was pretty good despite the rain. I found a short unmarked glade off what used to be called "cat cutaway"...  I have also heard of Thompson brook and Elevator shaft but I'm not sure how to get into them. Does anybody know of any other glades + how to access the ones I mentioned above? 

Thanks.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 18, 2016)

Skikarl said:


> On Tuesday (mid rain storm) I skied wildcat and it was pretty good despite the rain. I found a short unmarked glade off what used to be called "cat cutaway"...  I have also heard of Thompson brook and Elevator shaft but I'm not sure how to get into them. Does anybody know of any other glades + how to access the ones I mentioned above?
> 
> Thanks.



These are not the glades you're looking for.

Seriously, be careful where you go this year. Many of the "glades" at the 'Cat are brooks. I mean that literally. In a year like this one they will be running water, especially in a rain storm.

If you're serious about finding them, it'll cost you a beer. The bar is a good place to solicit such information. We don't distribute it lightly on the internet.


----------



## Skikarl (Feb 18, 2016)

yeggous said:


> These are not the glades you're looking for.
> 
> Seriously, be careful where you go this year. Many of the "glades" at the 'Cat are brooks. I mean that literally. In a year like this one they will be running water, especially in a rain storm.
> 
> If you're serious about finding them, it'll cost you a beer. The bar is a good place to solicit such information. We don't distribute it lightly on the internet.



Thanks , I am very aware that these are running water brooks  and I was not planning on actually doing these areas this year unless we have a big improvement in snow quantity. 

I was also curious as to how patrol feels about these areas. I know they can't officially approve skiing off map, but if they found people skiing in these areas are they ok with it or will they pull your pass?

Thanks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2016)

I won't vouch for what patrol will or won't do. I'm guessing that's conditions dependent.  If they need to suffer through unsafe conditions to pluck you out, they may not be too appreciative.

That said, patrol at Wildcat skis and enjoys all the terrain there both on and off map just like a normal skier would.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 18, 2016)

Skikarl said:


> On Tuesday (mid rain storm) I skied wildcat and it was pretty good despite the rain. I found a short unmarked glade off what used to be called "cat cutaway"...  I have also heard of Thompson brook and Elevator shaft but I'm not sure how to get into them. Does anybody know of any other glades + how to access the ones I mentioned above?
> 
> Thanks.



It's not hard to find Thompson Brook seeing as parts of it doubles as a hiking trail in the summer. I would not suggest going into either one on anything but snowshoes at the moment.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 18, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I won't vouch for what patrol will or won't do. I'm guessing that's conditions dependent.  If they need to suffer through unsafe conditions to pluck you out, they may not be too appreciative.
> 
> That said, patrol at Wildcat skis and enjoys all the terrain there both on and off map just like a normal skier would.



Ski patrol's reaction will be based on if they recognize you. They know the regulars and will happily chat about the "reserve trails."

If you really want to know where all the hidden glades are, there is a map in the Ski school building.


----------



## Edd (Feb 20, 2016)

Edit: Shouldn't we move this to the main skiing forum?


----------



## Skikarl (Feb 20, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Ski patrol's reaction will be based on if they recognize you. They know the regulars and will happily chat about the "reserve trails."
> 
> If you really want to know where all the hidden glades are, there is a map in the Ski school building.



By 'ski school building' do you mean the bobcat lodge? or the race team building?


----------



## yeggous (Feb 20, 2016)

Neither. I mean the ski school building. It is a separate building adjacent to the Bobcat Lodge.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Skikarl (Feb 20, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Neither. I mean the ski school building. It is a separate building adjacent to the Bobcat Lodge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Oh gotcha... Thanks


----------



## jack97 (Feb 21, 2016)

Edd said:


> View attachment 19138
> 
> Edit: Shouldn't we move this to the main skiing forum?




The fresh snow is legit. I was up there Sunday (2/21), lift lion had soft bumps ..... been a long time since I skied stuff like that. Trail with no grooming had freshies but was skied off by lunch. Lower mountain have dust on crust on the sides and got softer by mid morning. After lunch, boiler plate at lower mtn and was damn scary with dull edges. 

Get some, the rain might come back.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2016)

Damn. Jealous.  Won't be there again until Sunday.  

Even with good edges, Wildcat has been challenging after noon most days I've been this season


----------



## Skikarl (Feb 22, 2016)

How is the snow after Saturday's rain. I was there on Saturday and the fresh snow was great but it started to rain around 3.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 22, 2016)

^^^ Groomed trails was packed powder near the summit and stayed that way for the better part of the day. Mid mountain to lower progressed from granular to boilerplate. Elevation was factor on Sunday. Sometime after 2:00 pm, I wanted to hit lift lion some more or poached top cat but thought better of it because my legs were tired and the lower trails was all skied off.


----------



## Skikarl (Feb 22, 2016)

jack97 said:


> ^^^ Groomed trails was packed powder near the summit and stayed that way for the better part of the day. Mid mountain to lower progressed from granular to boilerplate. Elevation was factor on Sunday. Sometime after 2:00 pm, I wanted to hit lift lion some more or poached top cat but thought better of it because my legs were tired and the lower trails was all skied off.



So is what your saying is the rain didn't completely ruin the snow .... I was worried because when I left on Saturday it began to pour and continued for the next few hours.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 29, 2016)

Pretty rough conditions at Wildcat yesterday.  Frozen loose granular on top of hard pack.  It did soften some as the day warmed, but the effects of last Wednesday were quite apparent.

It's basically reached the point of monitoring base depths to see if we ski through April.   Lynx and Catapult base should hold up just fine for awhile.  The narrow stretch of Polecat passing Tomcat Schuss and down to the elbow will need reinforcement or mid>lower Pole Cat will close real early this year.   Bobcat terrain that's seen snowmaking has pretty good base to make it through March.

All in all still a fun and scenic day in the Notch with good company.


----------



## hammer (Feb 29, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Pretty rough conditions at Wildcat yesterday.  Frozen loose granular on top of hard pack.  It did soften some as the day warmed, but the effects of last Wednesday were quite apparent.
> 
> It's basically reached the point of monitoring base depths to see if we ski through April.   Lynx and Catapult base should hold up just fine for awhile.  The narrow stretch of Polecat passing Tomcat Schuss and down to the elbow will need reinforcement or mid>lower Pole Cat will close real early this year.   Bobcat terrain that's seen snowmaking has pretty good base to make it through March.
> 
> All in all still a fun and scenic day in the Notch with good company.



Thanks for the update, have a trip planned in 2 weeks.  Not sure if it will be any better at Attitash but at least we have that option on the passes.  Might be a shorter ski day.


----------



## Brad J (Feb 29, 2016)

hammer said:


> Thanks for the update, have a trip planned in 2 weeks.  Not sure if it will be any better at Attitash but at least we have that option on the passes.  Might be a shorter ski day.



Skied Attitash on Saturday and they blew snow on fan gun trails and were grooming trails during the morning and opened them at noon. they showed an great effort to put the best product they could given the situation they were dealt.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 1, 2016)

I forgot to start this sub-thread...

I am mug #46. My wife is mug #45. One of buddies from my ski club got #69. That rat bastard. I also know #101, who bought the mug at the auction at the pass holder party. And #103, who whined until they gave him one.

What did everyone else get?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2016)

#71


----------



## Edd (Mar 2, 2016)

#41

In a fit of stupidity, I'm heading there today. 6" and they're not talking wind holds yet. I won't get there until 10:45, sadly.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2016)

Good gamble this year


----------



## Edd (Mar 2, 2016)

Ok, no rain yet. They're claiming 8" and it seems legit! It's as dense as can be. It was all broken up by the time we arrived. Skiers right of the mountain has a crustier surface. In general the snow mounds aren't moving. You've gotta bounce off them. 3 long runs and I'm taking a break. So glad we came.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## dlague (Mar 2, 2016)

Edd said:


> Ok, no rain yet. They're claiming 8" and it seems legit! It's as dense as can be. It was all broken up by the time we arrived. Skiers right of the mountain has a crustier surface. In general the snow mounds aren't moving. You've gotta bounce off them. 3 long runs and I'm taking a break. So glad we came.
> 
> View attachment 19376
> 
> ...



Good to know!  Cannon got some of the goods too so maybe this weekend will be alright!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2016)

By 2016 standards today was an A- for Wildcat.  Snowmaking trails had a perfect packed powder surface. Natural trails were a bit interesting.  Gondiline was still mainly Coral Reef, Middle Catapult was well skied but still crunchy.  Upper Wildcat skied the best, but there are tons of open ice flows and exposed rock.  I enjoy the obstacle dodging, others may not.  Didn't venture into woods as base is still low and there was quite the crust below 3000 feet caused by a bit of rain. 

Couple pictures of Gondiline, Upper Wildcat (above ice flows) and George.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 3, 2016)

That crust was also present at Cannon's lower elevations today.  I poached a line that got me into that stuff...very very bad move.  If something is closed right now trust that it's for a reason.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 3, 2016)

That's a downside to Wildcat's lift layout.  There's no way to stay up top.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2016)

It would be ni e to have an Upper Mountain lift.  My understanding is that because there used to be one, they could put one in again without much of a fight from the USFS.  Doubt it ever happens.  

Even on days like today where it would be a benefit, I'm not sure I'd want one.  The Quad is too much capacity for upper mountain trails as is.   The other factors is the vast majority of trees are below 3k feet anyways.  

Would be awesome for early season starts!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2016)

My overall capital requests are pretty minimal.  New snowmaking equipment for Tomcat Schuss, Gondiline and Upper Wildcat.  Double the bar size and amount of tap handles.

I suppose if I wanted to get really greedy, a couple on map upper mountain glades would be sweet too.


----------



## Edd (Mar 3, 2016)

My upgrade request consists solely of serving Poutine at the bar. Its absence ruins my day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2016)

Fire up the Twitter and lay into them.  Say you're French and had heard about the great poutine last year


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 3, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> It would be ni e to have an Upper Mountain lift.  My understanding is that because there used to be one, they could put one in again without much of a fight from the USFS.  Doubt it ever happens.
> 
> Even on days like today where it would be a benefit, I'm not sure I'd want one.  The Quad is too much capacity for upper mountain trails as is.   The other factors is the vast majority of trees are below 3k feet anyways.
> 
> Would be awesome for early season starts!



Yeah that would be a great way to start and end.  I'd really love to see a good lower mtn lift for windy days, a good upper mountain lift for elevation-effect powder, and the existing quad for awesome T2B.  Pipe dreams I realize...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2016)

What's wrong with Tomcat and Bobcat for lower mountain lifts?  Too slow?  

Tomcat is basically only a wind hold back up chair now, but Bobcat was running today.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 3, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> What's wrong with Tomcat and Bobcat for lower mountain lifts?  Too slow?
> 
> Tomcat is basically only a wind hold back up chair now, but Bobcat was running today.



it hardly every runs.  I've been there several times when the quad is on wind hold but they still don't run Tomcat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2016)

I did not know that. I just assumed it always ran when the Quad is down.  For whatever reason, I've lucked out and only been there a couple of times with the quad on hold and both those times Tomcat ran.  My Wildcat career is pretty short though. Only skied there since 2007 and probably have 40ish days total.

That's where having Attitash on the pass is a real benefit.  If it's cold, windy and nasty at Wildcat, it's usually bearable at Attitash.  And if it's looking nasty as hell for both, I'll just stay south and hit Crotched.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 4, 2016)

The only reason they would not run the Tomcat with the quad closed is if the Tomcat also has a wind hold. I've seen the Tomcat run for 3 reasons:
1) summit wind hold
2) summit snowmaking disaster leading to the top trails closed or not beginner friendly
3) additional capacity on peak days when the quad gets a line

The Tomcat is great on busy days for additional capacity. It never ever gets a line, and it is taller and faster than the Attitash lift


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Brad J (Mar 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> It would be ni e to have an Upper Mountain lift.  My understanding is that because there used to be one, they could put one in again without much of a fight from the USFS.  Doubt it ever happens.
> 
> Even on days like today where it would be a benefit, I'm not sure I'd want one.  The Quad is too much capacity for upper mountain trails as is.   The other factors is the vast majority of trees are below 3k feet anyways.
> 
> Would be awesome for early season starts!


 Did the sell the upper chair that was on the current quad line , wish they put it on gondiline when they installed the quad. I am patiently waiting for T2B gondiline, they could direct traffic over to panther if the are concerned about additional traffic on Alleycat. Brian please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

I assume the old owners did.  And yes, ttb Gondiline snowmaking should be a high priority on the improvement list.   Would add a signature ttb expert run.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> The only reason they would not run the Tomcat with the quad closed is if the Tomcat also has a wind hold.



I think the cases I've seen are when the quad goes on WH Mid-day.  they don't seem willing to fire up the Tomcat if it wasn't already running.  Maybe due to staffing?


----------



## jack97 (Mar 5, 2016)

I was there this season when NE got that cold spell, the area had wild chill warnings from Saturday nite to Sunday morning. Drove up to ski Sunday just blasting music b/c I didn't want to hear how cold it was. Wildcat had the triple going b/c the quad was on wind hold. The trees along this lift made the ride tolerable. Once lunch rolled in, the wind hold was lifted and they swapped in the crew from the triple to the quad ... done within one run. One of the lifties between the two lifts told me to the summit was off hold.


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 14, 2016)

Great afternoon this past Friday at Wildcat. The morning was completely frozen but things softened up nicely. Was nice meeting and doing a few runs with Edd.


----------



## hammer (Mar 15, 2016)

Pictures from Saturday 12 March.  Variable conditions, lots of closed trails but still plenty left to ski on.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice shots hammer.  Today isn't quite so scenic, but at least they got an inch or two of snow to whiten things up a bit.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 18, 2016)

How does Wildcat do their late season ops? Just Lynx and the HSQ?
Will be up with family in the MWV Patriots Day wknd and if Wildcat is open and has the Snowcat learning lift still spinning may take my son there.

Originally I thought no that if open it would just be Lynx but then read that a lot of the British invasion are low level skiers so thought maybe Snowcat.
No sure how deep they blow there and/or if they will blow more this wknd if they wanted to make that part of the plan.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 18, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> How does Wildcat do their late season ops? Just Lynx and the HSQ?
> Will be up with family in the MWV Patriots Day wknd and if Wildcat is open and has the Snowcat learning lift still spinning may take my son there.
> 
> Originally I thought no that if open it would just be Lynx but then read that a lot of the British invasion are low level skiers so thought maybe Snowcat.
> No sure how deep they blow there and/or if they will blow more this wknd if they wanted to make that part of the plan.



They'll probably run Lynx, Snowcat, and Bobcat chairs. They'll keep open whatever terrain survives. This weekend they are blowing on Polecat and Snowcat for the Brits.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 18, 2016)

yeggous said:


> They'll probably run Lynx, Snowcat, and Bobcat chairs. They'll keep open whatever terrain survives. This weekend they are blowing on Polecat and Snowcat for the Brits.



Great, thanks...gives me some hope for 4/16 or 17


----------



## Edd (Mar 31, 2016)

Drove up here today; last minute decision. If anyone is here also shoot me a message.

Edit: On the drive up Rt 16 there were 3 separate billboards for the Peak Pass. I can't remember seeing a stronger marketing push for a single pass.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 31, 2016)

How is it. Snow forecast ed for Friday afternoon and Saturday?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Mar 31, 2016)

Pretty good here. The sun refuses to come out but it's soft anyway. Not much to complain about.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2016)

Here today.  Good news is ttb base on Lynx is still really deep.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2016)

Bad news is the conditions are awful, incredibly so.

Lynx and maybe the snowcat trail will be it next week.  Polecat is closed today.  Catapult is toast in many areas.


----------



## Terry (Apr 2, 2016)

My wife and I were there this morning. It was awful. Lynx was all huge death cookies and the other way down was all blue ice and bare ground.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2016)

It was depressing.  I missed the last two weekends due to work and family commitments.  I wasn't expecting it to be good, but I certainly didn't expect it to be that terrible.  At least the beers in the bar were cold and I was able to renew my mug for next season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 2, 2016)

Sorry d that sucks I hear you decide d to stay home and not not go to Mountain Snow last weekend. Was thinking of Sunday to last 24 hours or so. K hopefully for last turns this year I guess will be after winter coming back now. Glad Peaks pass paid 99 skied like I don't know close to 10 days I think because of pass deffinly more then I was expecting. Winter coming back for 2 weeks .. Maybe Platty Wildcat will both get over a foot now for you .

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2016)

Would be awesome.  Going to take a lot of help to get the place back in shape.  Weidest surface today.  It was like someone spread a trillion ice cubes on the trails.  

Oh well.  It beat sitting on the couch.


----------



## Terry (Apr 2, 2016)

Yeah we were there early and it just kept getting worse each run. We quit about 10.45 before we got hurt. It was that ugly!


----------



## Brad J (Apr 2, 2016)

I was also there and Lynx started out bad ,got horrible and it did improve to bad on my last run at 3, parts of bobcat looked bad but skied not pretty good. It certainly was one of those days that will make you stronger if it does not kill you!!


----------



## yeggous (Apr 3, 2016)

I didn't think it was that bad. I've had worse days at the kitty. I rather enjoyed the catapult side. It was warm enough that the blue ice was edgeable. I was having fun there. The Lynx side was unpleasant at top but got better below the pump house. I think it should groom out nicely.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 3, 2016)

yeggous said:


> the blue ice was edgeable.



Haha,  sounds great!


----------



## yeggous (Apr 3, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Haha,  sounds great!



Seriously in the spring of the ice warms all the way to the ground it gets soft. A sharp tune allows you to dance on it.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Apr 3, 2016)

I re-upped for the mug club next year when I was there the other day but it was a poor financial decision, I'm afraid. If we have a similar winter next year I've dropped $110 for a nice mug and a paltry amount of beer. I should've taken the mug and ran. Their beer selection could use improvement.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 3, 2016)

Edd said:


> I re-upped for the mug club next year when I was there the other day but it was a poor financial decision, I'm afraid. If we have a similar winter next year I've dropped $110 for a nice mug and a paltry amount of beer. I should've taken the mug and ran. Their beer selection could use improvement.



I am very happy with their beer selection. They have Tucks, Sick Day, and Switchback. What more do you need?

I found it an okay financial decision. You are realistically paying $30 for the mug and $25 to the mountain to rent a hook. From my perspective the weekly specials have made it worthwhile. Stacking the sales, pass holder discount, and mug club discount have allowed me to score some good deals at the retail shop on Ski the East gear.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Apr 3, 2016)

Tucks is inconsistent beer, taste-wise. Some days it tastes good, some days awful. This goes for any bar it is served at. The problem is clearly at the source.

Sick Day is, IMO, close to the worst IPA on the market. I much prefer beers like Smuttynose or Baxter for IPAs. Cool name, though.  I dislike Long Trail beers in general, for some reason. They seem to have strong distribution in the MWV, unfortunately. 

I haven't tried Switchback in years, though. I should next time I go, but I remember it as weak-tasting. They serve the Moat Brown, which is decent. I I wish they'd dump Sick Day and serve Moat Iron Mike or their IPA. 

You have a point about the discounts. One of the retail ones I used to good effect this year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't dislike Sick Day.  I certainly don't buy it for home.  In general the selection is fairly pedestrian.  Crotched actually has a better selection.

I'm guessing part of the reason the choices are what they are is most of the beers they serve have reasonable keg pricing.  I'd love Stoneface over Sick Day, but it costs probably $50 more a barrel.  I'm willing to pay that premium.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 6, 2016)

How weather looking for this Friday at cat. Thinking of using my pass hope to meet some people from here if I go?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Apr 6, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> How weather looking for this Friday at cat. Thinking of using my pass hope to meet some people from here if I go?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Partly sunny with highs in the 30s. It will be firm, my friend. The terrain at Wildcat is extremely limited now, just be aware.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2016)

Hard and fast today. Sunny, brisk. Much, much better than last week. It still basically sucks, but I'm glad I'm here.


----------



## Edd (Apr 9, 2016)

Polecat open?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2016)

It was. Not groomed. Total moonscape. Skied it mainly to say goodbye.  I was shocked how well they pieced together Catapult after what I saw last Saturday.

Rumor on the hill is next weekend is a go.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 9, 2016)

How was lynx skiing today?  I don't want to re-injury myself since I am about 80% there.  I really really want to go, but... apprehensive.  I won't touch polecat ...  But only lynx and catapult, if it is in reasonable condition.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 9, 2016)

Lynx is plenty deep to go until next wknd or beyond? (if they choose).  Catapult as DHS said was a nice job by the groomers given the conditions but unsure it lasts end of next week.
Polecat was an adventure by any seasons standards. 

Snowcat pod looked deep enough to go until next wknd.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2016)

The only concern for Lynx is if your edges are sharp enough. The bottom 1/3rd softened pretty good by 1.  Top was fast and just letting your edges slip while aiming for softer areas to dig into.  Nothing close to a bare spot on it.  Wall to wall.  I definitely think it can last two more weeks.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 10, 2016)

yeah I am going to pass this weekend and give myself one more week to recover.  If they stay open one more weekend, I will hit them up next weekend...  As much as I want to go, if I am going to start running during the off season, I want to make sure I don't re-injure my ribs.


----------



## Edd (Apr 10, 2016)

Quote from the snow report for today. Laying it on a little thick about the corn. 


"Today's forecast calls for clear sunny skies and temperatures in the high 30s so get ready to lay out fresh corduroy turns this morning and cruise through corn snow this afternoon."


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 10, 2016)

Yeah I saw that.  Rather be safe than sorry.  Next Saturday I'll make a go for it if they are still open


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Apr 10, 2016)

The report doesn't mention closing for the week. My takeaway from the report is that it's business as usual.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2016)

Surprised it doesn't because the  bartenders both were under the impression of closing M-F


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2016)

For the remainder of the season, Wildcat plans to be closed Monday through Friday and will open for skiing and riding on weekends only. Be sure to check out our Snow Report by Thursday for updates on our plans for weekend operations.There is still a lot of great snow on our trails and our Operations team will be working hard to keep our snow surfaces in shape so we can provide you the best skiing and riding conditions possible.

Wishing all a great week and look forward to seeing you for another Wildcat Weekend.


----------



## Brad J (Apr 10, 2016)

Today was a good groomer rip day. did get scraped after 2pm but soooooo much better than last week. the Grooming crew deserve an A+ Management deserves a well done for the decision to put the effort into the grooming.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 10, 2016)

Conditions were good this morning. Crisp frozen granular. It was good carving snow.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 10, 2016)

Here's a couple photos of a broken down groomer on Middle Wildcat. There was a trail of red hydraulic fluid behind it, and a big pool of fluid underneath. Clearly grooming did not go as planned last night.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2016)

Who's in for tomorrow?  4/16?

I'll be rolling in around 10:30


----------



## thebigo (Apr 15, 2016)

On the fence about tomorrow, wife and daughter wont go if it is expert only. Would like to get one more day but not sure I want to spend five hours alone in the car for a few hours of skiing


----------



## Edd (Apr 15, 2016)

Gotta work this weekend. See you next year, Wildcat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2016)

Edd said:


> Gotta work this weekend. See you next year, Wildcat.



I'm still crossing my fingers for one more weekend after this one.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 15, 2016)

I'll be there with bells on. Should be several other club members plus the domestic dictator too. I still have tickets to burn if anyone wants one.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Terry (Apr 15, 2016)

The wife and I will be there tomorrow. Plan on being there by 9 or so. Lets hope for a good corn harvest!


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 15, 2016)

Had planned to take my son over for some Snowcat laps one of the days this wknd but alas just the HSQ running.
Totally get it from a business standpoint even if personally I'm a little bummed my season is over.


----------



## Terry (Apr 15, 2016)

I will be the guy with the long white Santa Claus beard. Orange ski pants blue helmet and who knows what jacket I decide on, flask in the pocket, and line skis. Say hi if you see me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice. Hope to see you Terry!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2016)

Still snow for days on Lynx


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 16, 2016)

took one run earlier.  Ribs, hip and groin still sore but soooo worth it.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Apr 16, 2016)

Snow was great today. The plan for next weekend is to open Saturday only, weather dependent.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 16, 2016)

I am really happy to have this peak pass.  Definitely a great product.   


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Apr 16, 2016)

Bostonian said:


> I am really happy to have this peak pass.  Definitely a great product.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yes, it is. I love having Wildcat open early and go until the bitter end. It really gives you value from the pass. They didn't always have such an early season commitment.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah it's really fantastic and only an hour in change from our house by the lake.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Apr 17, 2016)

The mountain was melting fast today. By the end of the day there were bare spots on Lynx: one on Upper Lynx, and several by the pump house. Most of the trail remained buried. Catapult to Bobcat was hanging tough.

The did get Polecat open, though walking was required in several spots. Likewise Cheetah had a section of walking required by the end of the day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm surprised they opened Polecat again yesterday. They dropped the ropes on it around 1:30 on Saturday as well.  Skied better than the week prior, but a couple areas of mandatory stone grinding were present even then.  I imagine this section before Tomcat had to have opened to 100 feet or so without snow.


----------



## 180 (Apr 18, 2016)

Great commitment from Peaks.  Hopefully, it carries over to next year at all their resorts, but I am concerned.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 20, 2016)

New snow report is up. They're opening again this weekend. My favorite line:



> Will we ski & ride into May?  Only time and Mother Nature will tell but we're focusing in on May 1st for our final day.  Stay tuned.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2016)

That's awesome! Looking forward to Saturday!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2016)

Still wall to wall on Lynx and they some how managed to string together Catapult with no walking needed yet.  Mostly a groomer width wide.


----------



## vermonter44 (Apr 23, 2016)

That's impressive for catapult. Looks like they still go for at least another week


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2016)

Unless Peaks pulls the rug out, the GM wants to open one more weekend.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 24, 2016)

I will be there next weekend, if they open up again... Make use of that peaks pass!


----------



## frapcap (Apr 25, 2016)

Skied yesterday (Sunday) and had a decent time despite very limited terrain. Upper, middle, and lower catapult, were deemed open. Cheetah was also deemed open. Lynx was firm up until about noon, but was plenty of fun and had some jumps forming where the rocks were starting to show. It was a blast and without a large crowd, could be skied very quickly.





Our greeting view.

We wandered over to upper catapult a little too soon and found some of the _roughest_ day old tracks I've ever experienced. Looks like it softened up drastically Saturday, froze overnight, and we had to ski down it. Straight up firm. Should've brought 4wd. We skied catapult in its entirety, but it was a ribbon of snow here, a water bar there, unavoidable mud and dirt. Still, the fun was out of this world. Some bumps even started to form once it warmed up.





Good shot of Mt Washington from the catapults. At the time, we were hanging out, having a couple of trail beers in the sun, watching the occasional person come down the narrow ribbon on a steep pitch. Some skiers were flat out pissed that the trail was open, others shrugged and were glad to have variety. It was a great time. 








middle catapult

We were also able to ski Middle Wildcat (I think) to Cheetah. A patroller was helping someone get the hang of the terrain and for S&G's we asked him what else was open. He goes "follow me! I'm the guy responsible for the report today!" Fella by the name of Ian. He led us down some islands of snow to a 10ft wide strip of snow an even smaller strip of snow a little more than a ski width wide (seriously, I had one on the ground and one in the air), that ended at a grass patch with about 10-15 yards to 'ski' downhill on until the next island where it opened up to wall to wall snow for a bit.

After some good turns, we're dumped onto Cheetah. At one point there was a 25 yard stretch that there was no snow, but with a good pitch. We followed Ian and skied through the distance of grass to the next patch of snow that was wall to wall the rest of the way down. Easily the most grass I've ever 'skied.' We must've done the run 3-4x. It was awesome. 




SKI THE GRASS

The bases survived- no major gouges or anything- and we had a great day. 

It was my last of the year, looking forwards to next season!!


----------



## yeggous (Apr 25, 2016)

Peak Resorts just pulled the plug on Wildcat. Stick a fork in them because they're done. It came down to the bottom line. They lost money this weekend.


----------



## frapcap (Apr 26, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Peak Resorts just pulled the plug on Wildcat. Stick a fork in them because they're done. It came down to the bottom line. They lost money this weekend.



Most definitely. We were chatting with the gals behind the bar and one of the other patrons asks "are you guys making your numbers today?" It was a quick disappointed look and a "non freggin' way." 

I'm glad they tried as long as they did. Its supposed to snow up there today. You could probably hike and ski down Lynx without any issues.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 26, 2016)

snowing pretty good up there right now, too bad they couldn't push one more weekend!~


----------

